# IR from lookout.



## Garbz (Mar 25, 2008)

Had another flickr meet this weekend. This time it was a bit of a flop. So many pictures taken and only 2 keepers, and they needed heavy processing.


----------



## KOrmechea (Mar 25, 2008)

Ghosts?!

In the first one, I like what the exposure time did to the tree.  

And, I like the orange color of the second one.


----------



## lostprophet (Mar 25, 2008)

great shots!!! really like them both


----------



## Lyncca (Mar 25, 2008)

Oh, I really like these   An IR filter is on my very LONG list of wants!

I wondered how moving objects would look in IR.


----------



## TCimages (Mar 25, 2008)

I like these too. My next photo adventure will be the purchase of a used XT and convert it to IR.  The IR filters are tough to use.


----------



## Drake (Mar 26, 2008)

Your shots make me want to go out and buy one of these IR filters. Great photos!


----------



## Roger (Mar 26, 2008)

very nice work garbz, well processed too....I imagine these are taken using a filter, not with a converted camera due to the blurring of trees and people.


----------



## Garbz (Mar 26, 2008)

Yes you're right. Hoya R72 on a stock D200. Pretty much the worst possible combination since the D200 has one of the strongest lowpass filters. 15 second exposures if I remember correctly.


----------



## fadingaway1986 (Mar 27, 2008)

I first clicked it and I was going hmmmm that looks very familiar... then i've gone - hey!!! thats Mt Coot-tha!


----------



## Bifurcator (Jun 4, 2008)

I wanna shoot a movie in this stuff!  UV and IR recordings are so awesome looking.

Nice pics Grabz!



Garbz said:


> Hoya R72 on a stock D200. Pretty much the worst possible combination since the D200 has one of the strongest lowpass filters. 15 second exposures if I remember correctly.



BTW, do you know if the D300 or D3 is any better or worse?


----------



## tedE (Jun 4, 2008)

Bifurcator said:


> I wanna shoot a movie in this stuff!  UV and IR recordings are so awesome looking.
> 
> a yeah man, a movie like this would be fun as hell to create.  the moods you could create!


----------



## Bifurcator (Jun 5, 2008)

Yup, exactly!  Kinda like Vincent Ward's screen adaptation of the Richard Matheson novel "What Dreams May Come". Awesome! 

A recommended read and viewing BTW if you haven't seen/read it. I think it's a 98 or 99 film - the book is late 70's.


----------



## grennie (Apr 17, 2009)

Great work, can you tell me how you set your white balance, I noticed in another posting that you talk about working with the white balance in post processing can you explain more?
Thanks


----------



## Al-Wazeer (Apr 17, 2009)

first is really beautiful, where is this?


----------



## woojiebear (Apr 17, 2009)

first one is my fave
i love it
the atmosphere, the people, the city in the background
it's gorgeous


----------



## Jax25 (Dec 4, 2012)

Stunning images! Haunting and dreamy all at once.


----------



## mishele (Dec 4, 2012)

2008


----------



## amolitor (Dec 4, 2012)

mishele said:


> 2008


WAT


----------



## mishele (Dec 4, 2012)

amolitor said:


> mishele said:
> 
> 
> > 2008
> ...


Old thread my friend...


----------



## amolitor (Dec 4, 2012)

Ahhh, right. TPF needs a zombie emoticon.


----------



## mishele (Dec 4, 2012)




----------

